# Total Home FX Plus Projectors



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There seems to be two versions of the Total Home FX Plus projector this year, one with bluetooth for bluetooth speakers. 


If you guys are in the market for one of these, thought I'd mention that 

1) Home Depot is carrying the Total Home FX Plus version projector this year, Model 28088_MP9, this model has bluetooth, 98.98 ( http://www.homedepot.com/p/WindowFX-Plus-2017-Projector-28088-MP9/301148814 ); and 

2) Big Lots is carrying the Total Home FX Plus version, Model 75050_MP12, Online only, this model doesn't seem to have bluetooth, 99.90 ( http://www.biglots.com/product/window-led-video-projector/p810360109?N=2915497221&pos=1:42 ) . 



Both with USB and HDMI connections. Both are new for 2017. There are other differences between them. 

Here's the Total Home FX official website for information on this projector which includes a downloadable Instruction Sheet (not the bluetooth version): https://www.totalhomefx.com/product/total-home-fx-projector-kit/ The bluetooth version instructions .pdf can be found on Home Depot's site: http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/13/13c393bb-fc91-48f9-b8ff-6716c16b4a8c.pdf


If you are signed up for Big Lots emails rewards program, check your email now for the Flash Sale--15% off the Entire Site--online only 8pm - 5am EDT today. Plus free shipping on orders of $99 or more. To take advantage of the Flash Sale you need to link through the email. Might be useful for buying their projector.


----------

